# Mozart Opera With Audience in Bathtubs



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

So obvious why has no one thought of this before :devil:

One word of advice remove shoes before bathing......


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Wet clothes does not seem comfortable to me.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

It all makes perfect sense now as explained by DG singer in video............



> "The evening show was a performance of Don Giovanni and the setup was a play on words because if you switch the letters D and G in Don Giovani it means 'Don in the bathtub' in Czech.
> 
> "We actually call the opera that every now and then when we work on it, but I never actually went the whole way to explore what that can mean. I also really liked the idea. It sounded so crazy that it had to work and it did."


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Loved the rooftop singing! Sign me up. Bring the art to the people as they’re soaking. Maybe it’ll prevent World War III if the right people can fit in the tubs.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Larkenfield said:


> Loved the rooftop singing! Sign me up. Bring the art to the people as they're soaking. Maybe it'll prevent World War III if the right people can fit in the tubs.


I do like the idea of rooftop garden opera (no orchestra, stage set, fancy costumes saves money), very intimate performance setting......

The DG singing Adam Plachetka actually performs at Lyric Chicago and MET and has a few CDs you would recognize:


----------

